# new Md Bicycle map available



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

Its available for online ordering now:
http://www.sha.state.md.us/SHAServices/mapsBrochures/maps/oppe/maps.asp

Not as good as the UMBC map for the baltimore area but does show the whole state.


----------



## finman 50 (Mar 5, 2007)

*That was sooo easy*

Thanks for the posting. That took all of 30 seconds. I had one of the old maps and they are great. thanks


----------



## charlie brown (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks for the information.


----------

